# http://youtube.com/watch?v=ic39bjUqs4c



## szandor (Jan 7, 2007)

i ate everything i could get my hands on from 11/23/2006 to 1/2/2007 and did not work out much during this time. i put on a few pounds so it's time to drop some fat.

stats:
height : 5'10"
weight : 183lbs
bf : 22%
age : 32
bmr : 2881

foods:
anything off the shopping list document on the approved cutting foods sticky thread broken down into 6 meals every 2-3 hours.

what i'm trying to eat:
11 cals per 1lb of body weight
40/40/20 macro
792 cals from protein
792 cals from carbs
396 cals from fat
1980 cals for the day
198 grams for protein
198 grams for carbs
44 grams for fat

actuals:
2028 calories
180 grams of protein
184 grams of carbs
61 grams of fat

goals:
i would like my calorie deficit to be closer to 500-750 so i'd like to progress to,

12 cals per 1lb of body weight
40/40/20 macro
864 cals from protein
864 cals from carbs
432 cals from fat
2160 cals for the day
216 grams for protein
216 grams for carbs
48 grams for fat

i am using the macros, bmr, etc as a guideline for now so i can organize and split up my meals. i find eating 1 gram of protein and carb per pound of actual weight and eating 30% of total weight towards fat promotes fat loss for me as long as i don't go past maintenance on my cheat days. if i cheat 2 days a week, eating whatever i want going past my maintenance calories, my weight and bf stays consistent as long as i eat right and work out the other 5 days. i work out 5 times a week, 45-55 minutes a session, no cardio. i would like to get back to 15-18% bf. i am not too concerned with how much i weigh as long as i do not drop too much weight.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

n happy jingle bell farts to you too lol.


----------



## szandor (Jan 8, 2007)

2142 calories
197 grams of protein
201 grams of carbs
66 grams of fat


----------



## szandor (Jan 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> n happy jingle bell farts to you too lol.



haha. i can't quit watching this video.


----------



## szandor (Jan 10, 2007)

Date	Cals 	Fat 	Carb 	Prot
1.4	1883	 58 	 167 	 167 
1.5	1883 	 58 	 167 	 167
1.6	1883 	 58 	 167 	 167
1.7	2142 	 66 	 184 	 197
1.8	1927 	 58 	 165 	 184
1.9	2037 	 65 	 171 	 190


----------



## szandor (Jan 10, 2007)

hmm, i need a tad more protein and carbs


----------



## szandor (Jan 10, 2007)

181lbs
20% bf


----------



## szandor (Jan 17, 2007)

183.4
20%


----------



## szandor (Jan 23, 2007)

180.8
18%


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you going to post any workouts?


----------



## szandor (Feb 1, 2007)

181.8
17%


----------



## szandor (Feb 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you going to post any workouts?



right now i'm working out 5 days a week. i work out for 45-60 minutes. switching up every week and in no given order,

1. biceps
2. triceps
3. legs
4. back
5. chest/shoulders

i go to 6-12 depending on body part. right now, i'm cutting and i've never gained noticable muscle mass so i'm lifting to burn calories and maintain muscle mass. seems to work for me. i usually wait until i'm under 15% bf before i start tracking workouts. i mainly do this to stay healthy. every year though, i get a little more serious so i'm not so pudgy during the summer. or once my pants start getting tight...


----------



## szandor (Feb 1, 2007)

increased calories to 2200-2400 and i feel better. cheat meal is down to once or twice on the    same day.


----------



## szandor (Feb 1, 2007)

szandor said:


> right now, i'm cutting and i've never gained noticable muscle mass so i'm lifting to burn calories and maintain muscle mass.



i never gain noticable muscle mass while cutting...



szandor said:


> increased calories to 2200-2400 and i feel better. cheat meal is down to once or twice on the same day.



er...on the same day, once a week that is...


----------

